

Human flesh-bound volumes R.I.P. on library shelves - foolrush
http://www.thecrimson.com/article/2006/2/2/the-skinny-on-harvards-rare-book/

======
nowarninglabel
Except, not actually:
[http://www.bostonmagazine.com/news/blog/2014/04/03/harvard-b...](http://www.bostonmagazine.com/news/blog/2014/04/03/harvard-
book-made-of-human-skin/)

